# What is the best way to remove plumbers glue?



## AprilZark (Nov 1, 2017)

What is the best way to remove plumbers glue?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Plumber's glue?


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

I think you meant PVC cement?
If so...
1) Wear gloves. My company gets us Black Mambas
2) Leave it be for a couple of days. It just comes off
3) Clear primer has worked for me in most cases
4) Always keep rags nearby this can help when you get a little bit of cement squeeze out

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

What really sucks is when you get it in your beard....

Usually I just rub my hands together and it peals right off. If I still have some on my hands when I get home my kid likes to pick it off.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

@AprilZark I remember you mentioned in your intro about proper terms so not sure if anyone has ever explained this to you so I'll dive in...
When talking about PVC, CPVC, etc the main joining method of such materials is known as making a solvent weld, not a glue joint (even though this is often used in our vernacular) 
For instance, when joining PVC pipe to fittings, you are aware that a primer is used first before solvent cement. This is because when these materials are joined with primer, then cement, the pipe and fitting actually are welded together through the cement, hence the phrase solvent weld. If you were to separate a proper joint, you would notice that the fitting and pipe are welded together. 
This is the kind of thing that separates the professionals from the DIYers. I can't tell you how many repairs I have done at sanitary tees and trap adapters because somebody did not use primer but only solvent cement to assemble pipe and fittings

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

5onthefloor said:


> @AprilZark I remember you mentioned in your intro about proper terms so not sure if anyone has ever explained this to you so I'll dive in...
> When talking about PVC, CPVC, etc the main joining method of such materials is known as making a solvent weld, not a glue joint (even though this is often used in our vernacular)
> For instance, when joining PVC pipe to fittings, you are aware that a primer is used first before solvent cement. This is because when these materials are joined with primer, then cement, the pipe and fitting actually are welded together through the cement, hence the phrase solvent weld. If you were to separate a proper joint, you would notice that the fitting and pipe are welded together.
> This is the kind of thing that separates the professionals from the DIYers. I can't tell you how many repairs I have done at sanitary tees and trap adapters because somebody did not use primer but only solvent cement to assemble pipe and fittings
> ...


Well said ^^


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I personally would like a better introduction before I want to share info/advice. Area of field? Residential it seems. Service/new?


----------

